
Show HN: Easy magic-link authentication – Cierge - biarity
https://github.com/pwdless/cierge
======
biarity
Hi there! Cierge is an OpenID Connect server that handles user signup, login,
profiles, management, social logins, and more. Instead of storing passwords,
Cirege uses magic links/codes and external logins to authenticate your users.

You can find a good list of FAQs on our our GitHub page or try a demo here:
[https://cierge.azurewebsites.net](https://cierge.azurewebsites.net)

~~~
ryanthedev
nice! I like that it's even done in dotnet!!

Does it support active directory for an external out of the box?

~~~
biarity
Sadly nothing out of the box for AD. However, Cierge uses OpenIddict, so this
might be helpful: [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38470683/is-it-
possible-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38470683/is-it-possible-to-
use-openiddict-and-ldap-together)

~~~
ryanthedev
awesome! thank you very much!

